

Sabre GDS Launches an API - danielhughes
https://developer.sabre.com/

======
calbear81
Took a quick look, the flight API seems to be well developed with a lot of
demo apps.

On the hotels front, the biggest limitation is still that you can only search
by city or area and doesn't appear to support searching via an array of hotel
IDs to support custom sort orders, etc.

